# Dream BOV??



## bjielsl

What is your dream BOV? 
I want a jeep M715.


----------



## oldvet

M923, 5 ton, multi fuel all wheel drive capable military troop/cargo carrying vehicle. Hello road blocks, hello forcing me off the road.....well you did say dream vehicle right, so why not dream big?


----------



## Tirediron

If your dreaming get out of the sand box and think Bug OVER vehicle
http://www.kosoilfield.com/templates/gl_commander.htm
Oh did I just run over your punny road block


----------



## HozayBuck

*Anything that includes a 25 MM chain gun  I pee on your road block*


----------



## oldvet

HozayBuck said:


> *Anything that includes a 25 MM chain gun  I pee on your road block*


All rightie then if we are talking a large armored vehicle with plenty of fire power and a good amount of internal cargo space, then my real dream vehicle would be a Stryker M1128 Mobile Gun System (MGS) with it's 105 MM main gun and the Commander's M2 .50 cal. Machine gun. 
Now bring on your road blocks. :club:


----------



## 1969cj-5

See Attached


----------



## 1969cj-5

******* Version...


----------



## TheAnt

*Toyota FJ-40*

I have wanted one of these for a long time! I LOVE the way these things look... like a Jeep on steroids!


----------



## Claymore5150

Since we are "Dreaming".....









Just sayin....


----------



## Shammua

ROFLMAO at above post... lol

I am happy to say I have my dream BOV.

2004 F-350 Crew 4x4 with cap
runs 2000 connected to 10 plug outlets mounted in bed and 800 watt mounted for in cab use.
4inch lift for better clearence without destroying center of balance with 35" Tires
The commo is being mounted later this year along with spare tire 2ndary fuel tank for extended range
There is more but right now I am to lazy to list it on my beasty.


----------



## oldvet

Claymore5150 said:


> Since we are "Dreaming".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin....


Way cool and can you say what the hell happened to the roadblocks, vehicles and troops? They go bye bye.  The only downside is no room for Mama and the kids. :dunno:


----------



## Claymore5150

I'm thinking I can rig up a light weight container with some amenities for them and sling load it! hahahaha.


----------



## 1969cj-5

This was my old BOV. I miss it somthing Fierce. I traded it off for a new model and I hate myself for it.


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake

Duece...

But dreams rarely come true, so I settled and built this...

Not much, but she's nimble and great on gas. Just built a trailer to match


----------



## HamiltonFelix

I live in Western Washington. You know, the side of the state with lots of trees and rain. Anything bigger than a full sized pickup or Suburban is going to have a hard time fitting into some of the tight places out there. Right now, we have a 5½" lifted Grand Cherokee with 33" rubber. My 1996 K2500 Suburban sits in the brush, awaiting transfer case work. I do have a 1986 F250 SuperCab 4x4, but I only fire up the 460 when I need to.

"Ideal BOV" is defined by the task you plan for it. If you travel really light, but want to go just about anywhere, then the 1976 Honda CT90 I have hidden in a garage is great (assume we have to stay street legal, so forget about the Rokon or offroad quads). If you need to haul a family and a bunch of gear, you may be looking at a heavy duty Suburban. In between, comes the old Blazer, Bronco, Ramcharger, then Grand Cherokee (not many folks modifying these luxo-SUV's but certain power trains aren't bad), the popular Cherokee, various mini-pickups, and small SUV's, then the Toyota FJ40 and CJ Jeeps, and finally Suzuki Samurai sized rigs. 

Giant rigs look macho and cool as all getout, but they attract attention and can't get into places where space is limited. I've taken medium trucks into the hills, and they just don't fit everywhere. My ideal Get Out of Dodge vehicle would probably be an armored Suburban with some suspension and bumper mods. You want to look relatively "normal," if you can. 

My ideal "bugout into the hills" vehicle might be smaller, have more lift, winch set up to work off of receiver hitches on both ends, and adequate sleek, snag-free protection to let it shoulder aside good sized branches and brush without taking damage. A Unimog would really be cool, but they are expensive (except the very old ones) and parts don't grow on trees. 

It's all a compromise. I miss the Suburban, but I only have two kids now, and we're already rural, so I'll concentrate on the Grand Cherokee at this time.


----------



## HozayBuck

*Actually I would love to get an older Burban and fix it up..something around a 75 up to about 79.. and just turn it into a brush hog.. but good for long road trips.. I'm not Mech inclined so I'd have to pay for a lot of the work.. but some I could handle..OH and own it.. no payments .. not so hard..just finding the right platform..*


----------



## Tirediron

HozayBuck said:


> *Actually I would love to get an older Burban and fix it up..something around a 75 up to about 79.. and just turn it into a brush hog.. but good for long road trips.. I'm not Mech inclined so I'd have to pay for a lot of the work.. but some I could handle..OH and own it.. no payments .. not so hard..just finding the right platform..*


That years drive train is simpler, but the later '84-90 had a lot better floor pan far more resistant to rust, all of the older parts bolt on. prolly the toughest simplest SUV built


----------



## SierraM37

Here's an interesting one.

http://bottomline.msnbc.msn.com/_ne...amphibious-truck-targeted-to-first-responders


----------



## HamiltonFelix

Amphibious Jeeps are not a new idea. I still remember reading National Geographic about the adventures of Tortuga II.

http://www.amphibiousvehicle.net/amphi/Ta_Trh.html

Scroll about 4/5 of the way down.

And I saw the new Amphicar at the 1962 World's Fair in Seattle.

But that one above is EXPENSIVE and it definitely will attract attention.

Remember the Bond movie where he took a gyrocopter out of the trunk of his car, assembled it, and flew off? There's a BOV. 'Course you will get noticed. A minimalist ultralight is the one that's simply a large "square" parachute and an engine with pusher prop on your back. But it tops out at 28 mph, so avoid windy days.

My "dream" BOV will depend on the expected usage, and it will look as unremarkable and "normal" as I can manage. Example: Woodland Camo is really cool, but plain gray or forest green (ask me what color our Crown Vic ex-cop car is) with no chrome is less remarkable, and parked in the woods under a scrap of faded OD parachute cloth and a few dead branches, it vanishes just fine.

I can dream about the Landmaster, the real star of the otherwise forgettable movie "Damnation Alley" (based on Roger Zelazny's novel "Survival Run"), which is a real vehicle and still exists. But seriously, I don't see my ideal BOV as being bigger than a Surbuban or full sized pickup.


----------



## ajsmith

Maybe put a luggage rack on one of these


----------



## md1911

My dream BOV would be a (Abrams tank) pulling a armord trailer.


----------



## NaeKid

ajsmith said:


> Maybe put a luggage rack on one of these


That picture reminded me of RipSaw ..


----------



## SlobberToofTigger

Already got it

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M29_Weasel


----------



## ajsmith

NaeKid said:


> That picture reminded me of RipSaw ..


Yep that's what it is...........


----------



## testhop

how is it on gas about 6 gal to the mile


----------



## HamiltonFelix

Has the military finally bought that RipSaw tracked hotrod? I know they've done a lot of development.


----------



## FrankW

Actually there are some economy helicopter kit made in the USA for $100,000 ..
You get an actual helicopter with about 300-360 miles of range


----------



## FrankW

for those who don't know.. that is VERY cheap for a helicopter. Most Helos start at a few million.
jetranger 3-4 million, blackhawk 10 million..


----------



## mojo4

My BOV is my gmc yukon xl. It has the 6.0 engine with cold air intake and fully loaded with gear and family I still have a range of 550 to 575 miles on one tank. Maybe more if I canstop driving like a jackhole!! Now I just gotta toss a 4 inch lift on it. And a winch. And a .50 cal mounted on the roof. Say, how much was that abrams tank again???


----------



## edwmoj5924

Would love to have a second generation Pinzgauer II but only since I've got a bunch of family to bring. Or a force cougar.


----------



## Shammua

Here is my latest picture of my BOV.









I just put on the 4 inch lift and got the new tires last week.


----------



## Ration-AL

i'm a BAE fan myself,














































[/QUOTE]


----------



## BloodCarver

M1074 PLS 10x10 w/ 20ft ISO Container setup as a Command and Control(TOC)/Living Quarters(filled floor to ceiling with Supplies) pulling a M1076 trailer with another 20ft ISO container as a mobile maintenance shop/bio fuel refinery and fuel holding tanks. That is my ultimate goal at least.


----------



## NaeKid

I just found a new "vehicle" that would be an awesome BOV! Not in production yet, but, it is getting closer!


----------



## Shammua

NaeKid said:


> I just found a new "vehicle" that would be an awesome BOV! Not in production yet, but, it is getting closer!


----------



## FatTire

Hehe, with that you could be even better than the gyro copter dude from 'mad max'


----------



## sprint

Iv had a jeep since I was 19, I'm 27 now. Lately I've been thinking about giving it all the bells and whistles it needs to be a long range BOV. But after plotting through all the scenarios, I stumbled across a very scary truth. What is the point of a BOV that can scale cliffs yet is unable to egress the city. The other day a train hit a car on a main road near my house. This accident caused every street and road within a kilometer to be congested for the next hour. As emergency response teams tried to clear the mess, I began to imagine what would happen if this situation played out on mass throughout the city as people scramble to avoid an incoming disaster. the very short answers that in a city of 3mil people Bugging out in a big vehicle is impossible. So now my "train" of thought is this, go small, unseen unheard, maybe a bike maybe a dirt bike, but if I had the money I would cache my larger BOV outside the city limits. Please write back with ideas or criticisms.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger

sprint said:


> Iv had a jeep since I was 19, I'm 27 now. Lately I've been thinking about giving it all the bells and whistles it needs to be a long range BOV. But after plotting through all the scenarios, I stumbled across a very scary truth. What is the point of a BOV that can scale cliffs yet is unable to egress the city. The other day a train hit a car on a main road near my house. This accident caused every street and road within a kilometer to be congested for the next hour. As emergency response teams tried to clear the mess, I began to imagine what would happen if this situation played out on mass throughout the city as people scramble to avoid an incoming disaster. the very short answers that in a city of 3mil people Bugging out in a big vehicle is impossible. So now my "train" of thought is this, go small, unseen unheard, maybe a bike maybe a dirt bike, but if I had the money I would cache my larger BOV outside the city limits. Please write back with ideas or criticisms.


Great line of thinking! The biggest issue that most Jeep projects end up with is after the application of all the kits and extras the jeep is less stable and serviceable then it was originally. In other words it looks super cool but it is no longer the very reliable vehicle it once was.

I believe that your idea of diversifying is a good idea. Having both a 4 wheeled vehicle and a 2 wheeled vehicle gives you the ability to move around in almost all conditions. Having both in a condition that does not draw attention to you is even better! AKA leave them stock and spend your money on other things that will actually increase your ability to survive and thrive.


----------



## BuckeyeBopperman

*The ultimate BBOV- buckeyebugoutvehicle*

*I have a Pterodactyl Ascender II ultralite airplane. The only ultralite with fiberglass running gear for landing and take off in rough terrain. It has zipper pouches in the wings for tent,bag,food,guns,etc. 50 mpg at 55 mph . Probably 65 or 70 mpg at 30 mph . Two seater with dual fuel tanks give it a range of 500 to 700 miles depending on speed and skill level. You can actually shut the motor of and catch a thermal and glide in this little jewell. Stalls at 20 mph . Take off or land in 50 feet. They named it ascender because it will ascend 1200 feet per minute. Got it dirt cheap from a guy down in Tennessee for $2500 . The engineer designed it with the intention of visiting remote areas with economy and safety. It will soon be painted in camo that is very dark . A most stealthy beast it is . With a stock Kawasaki 550 exhaust on it you can only hear the prop a little . The exhaust is pointed up and you can't tell where the sound of the blades is coming from till it's too late . The only drawback is it seats only two . Can't take my wife and Shepherd . This is gonna take some thinking. *


----------



## sprint

BuckeyeBopperman said:


> I have a Pterodactyl Ascender II ultralite airplane. The only ultralite with fiberglass running gear for landing and take off in rough terrain. It has zipper pouches in the wings for tent,bag,food,guns,etc. 50 mpg at 55 mph . Probably 65 or 70 mpg at 30 mph . Two seater with dual fuel tanks give it a range of 500 to 700 miles depending on speed and skill level. You can actually shut the motor of and catch a thermal and glide in this little jewell. Stalls at 20 mph . Take off or land in 50 feet. They named it ascender because it will ascend 1200 feet per minute. Got it dirt cheap from a guy down in Tennessee for $2500 . The engineer designed it with the intention of visiting remote areas with economy and safety. It will soon be painted in camo that is very dark . A most stealthy beast it is . With a stock Kawasaki 550 exhaust on it you can only hear the prop a little . The exhaust is pointed up and you can't tell where the sound of the blades is coming from till it's too late . The only drawback is it seats only two . Can't take my wife and Shepherd . This is gonna take some thinking.


Wow, that sounds amazing. Can you send me the blue prints of that thing.


----------



## md1911

My dream B.O.V would be a abrehams tank. Lol and a couple truckloads of fuel and a couple bradley fighting viechels. 
Were dreaming here right


----------



## SlobberToofTigger

BuckeyeBopperman said:


> I have a Pterodactyl Ascender II ultralite airplane.


Wow! I am jealous. I stayed up till 4am looking at ultralights... Grin.

And according to the movie A Boy and His Dog you take the dog.


----------



## Shammua

BuckeyeBopperman said:


> *I have a Pterodactyl Ascender II ultralite airplane. The only ultralite with fiberglass running gear for landing and take off in rough terrain. It has zipper pouches in the wings for tent,bag,food,guns,etc. 50 mpg at 55 mph . Probably 65 or 70 mpg at 30 mph . Two seater with dual fuel tanks give it a range of 500 to 700 miles depending on speed and skill level. You can actually shut the motor of and catch a thermal and glide in this little jewell. Stalls at 20 mph . Take off or land in 50 feet. They named it ascender because it will ascend 1200 feet per minute. Got it dirt cheap from a guy down in Tennessee for $2500 . The engineer designed it with the intention of visiting remote areas with economy and safety. It will soon be painted in camo that is very dark . A most stealthy beast it is . With a stock Kawasaki 550 exhaust on it you can only hear the prop a little . The exhaust is pointed up and you can't tell where the sound of the blades is coming from till it's too late . The only drawback is it seats only two . Can't take my wife and Shepherd . This is gonna take some thinking. *


 And how does the wife feel about there only being room for you and the dog???


----------



## d_saum

sprint said:


> Iv had a jeep since I was 19, I'm 27 now. Lately I've been thinking about giving it all the bells and whistles it needs to be a long range BOV. But after plotting through all the scenarios, I stumbled across a very scary truth. What is the point of a BOV that can scale cliffs yet is unable to egress the city. The other day a train hit a car on a main road near my house. This accident caused every street and road within a kilometer to be congested for the next hour. As emergency response teams tried to clear the mess, I began to imagine what would happen if this situation played out on mass throughout the city as people scramble to avoid an incoming disaster. the very short answers that in a city of 3mil people Bugging out in a big vehicle is impossible. So now my "train" of thought is this, go small, unseen unheard, maybe a bike maybe a dirt bike, but if I had the money I would cache my larger BOV outside the city limits. Please write back with ideas or criticisms.


You don't mention what city you're in, but.. if you're in a major city like NYC, Chicago, etc... then yes, you have a completely valid point, but if it's a smaller city and you're not pinched in between sky scrapers, then just drive on the shoulders/sidewalks/etc.. If it's me, I'm not waiting in line with all the other sheep.. lol.

Which brings up my next point: being that you're on the forum, you will most likely a) See the SHTF before most and have ample time to bug out before it goes all wonky... or b) bug "IN" and wait for all the other people to go bonkers in traffic and whatnot, riot, etc.. and after the herd has thinned out, then make your egress out of said city.

I also agree wholeheartedly with tigger.. The more people jack up their jeeps and add gadgets, lift kits, and other assorted craziness.. the more problems they seem to have. I'm of the belief that less is more when it comes to that stuff. I've owned several 4 wheel drive vehicles, and aside from more aggressive tires, I only lifted one, and that was only a 3 inch body lift.. and I never had the problems that my other "wheelin" friends had.  Keep it simple! An original Jeep with just some really good tires will last a VERY long time! (with proper maintenance of course).


----------



## patkinney1

Year : 1992

Model : 
BTR-80
Mileage : 
320 miles

State : 
New

Other info :

Completely new BTR 80 with a turret .Diesel engine. There are two instances. New tires. 
In price includes a full pre-sales: the replacement of all oils and fluids, chemical cleaning the interior, washing and camo painted.

Shipping cost :

depends on the countries. Request for e-mail: [email protected]

Price : 85 000$
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BTR-80 if we are dreaming !


----------



## Shammua

*Only starting at $550,000*










If money wasn't a concern. lol Daily Driver maybe???


----------



## postwingcommander

If I could have one vehicle it would be this one the Hydra-Terra , It an Amphibious vehicle capable of carrying 5 tons of supplies ... Plus they are unsinkable (Due to the material used to make them)


----------



## Shammua

*My actual BOV*

I actually have my dream BOV and have been having fun with it as well. Bought it new and have been building it to what I want and need.


----------



## FrankW

patkinney1 said:


> Year : 1992
> 
> Model :
> BTR-80
> Mileage :
> 320 miles
> 
> State :
> New
> 
> Other info :
> 
> Completely new BTR 80 with a turret .Diesel engine. There are two instances. New tires.
> In price includes a full pre-sales: the replacement of all oils and fluids, chemical cleaning the interior, washing and camo painted.
> 
> Shipping cost :
> 
> depends on the countries. Request for e-mail: [email protected]
> 
> Price : 85 000$
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BTR-80 if we are dreaming !


that is a VERY VERY good price for what it is!


----------



## Tweto

Shammua said:


> I actually have my dream BOV and have been having fun with it as well. Bought it new and have been building it to what I want and need.


Very discrete.


----------



## hiwall

Go Mercedes or go home!


----------



## urbanprepper

BuckeyeBopperman said:


> *I have a Pterodactyl Ascender II ultralite airplane. The only ultralite with fiberglass running gear for landing and take off in rough terrain. It has zipper pouches in the wings for tent,bag,food,guns,etc. 50 mpg at 55 mph . Probably 65 or 70 mpg at 30 mph . Two seater with dual fuel tanks give it a range of 500 to 700 miles depending on speed and skill level. You can actually shut the motor of and catch a thermal and glide in this little jewell. Stalls at 20 mph . Take off or land in 50 feet. They named it ascender because it will ascend 1200 feet per minute. Got it dirt cheap from a guy down in Tennessee for $2500 . The engineer designed it with the intention of visiting remote areas with economy and safety. It will soon be painted in camo that is very dark . A most stealthy beast it is . With a stock Kawasaki 550 exhaust on it you can only hear the prop a little . The exhaust is pointed up and you can't tell where the sound of the blades is coming from till it's too late . The only drawback is it seats only two . Can't take my wife and Shepherd . This is gonna take some thinking. *


Sounds amazing! any pics yet?


----------



## Shammua

Tweto said:


> Very discrete.


lol Aint it though...

No lie I was at 7-11 the other day and this guy stops me on my way back to the truck and here is how the conversation went.

Him: "Nice truck"
Me: "Thanks"
Him: "Is that uhhh state or local?"
Me: (with a shocked feeling) "Neither" I said this as I am casually walking away
Him: "It's Federal?!?!?!" He had a truly shocked and worried sound to his voice....

I about died when I got in my truck I was laughing so hard I could hardly breath. I have people thinking I am for real part of a Zombie outbreak response team. Scary that people think it's real, then I reasure them that the only Zombie are in Washington D.C. You know they are brainless, want us to all become like them and eat our brains out so we become mindless zombie's too. Most people call them politicians.

Shammua

P.S. the wife said I'm not allow to go to D.C. and shoot them either, I would have to much fun... lol


----------



## Boomy

Shammua said:


> lol Aint it though...
> 
> No lie I was at 7-11 the other day and this guy stops me on my way back to the truck and here is how the conversation went.
> 
> Him: "Nice truck"
> Me: "Thanks"
> Him: "Is that uhhh state or local?"
> Me: (with a shocked feeling) "Neither" I said this as I am casually walking away
> Him: "It's Federal?!?!?!" He had a truly shocked and worried sound to his voice....
> 
> I about died when I got in my truck I was laughing so hard I could hardly breath. I have people thinking I am for real part of a Zombie outbreak response team. Scary that people think it's real, then I reasure them that the only Zombie are in Washington D.C. You know they are brainless, want us to all become like them and eat our brains out so we become mindless zombie's too. Most people call them politicians.
> 
> Shammua
> 
> P.S. the wife said I'm not allow to go to D.C. and shoot them either, I would have to much fun... lol


I am so going to have to get some for my JK!

My last rig everyone mistook me for a game warden or some other LEO. A couple times I even had street walkers dash into the shadows thinking that I might be vice.


----------



## Shammua

Boomy said:


> I am so going to have to get some for my JK!


Just let me know the guy I delt with was great, really nice and fast.


----------



## gobeav494

It seems to me that the best BOV would be one that actually starts and runs in all situations. If we are struck by an EMP either by the sun or a nuke on board computers and electronic fuel ignition will be rendered useless. I think you need simple vehicles without inboard computers, use carburetors, manual windows etc. 

I think any vehicle made prior to 1972 would be best. Just my thoughts


----------

